# The Shock Knife



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2009)

I got to experience the shock knife the other day. Its shaped like a knife but the cutting surface is lined with little bug Zappers. It feels like a cat scratch or tattoo, and it leaves a mark. It makes practicing on eachother seem a little more realistic. I would recomend it. Sorry if there is already a thread on this topic.
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2009)

Touch Of Death said:


> I got to experience the shock knife the other day. Its shaped like a knife but the cutting surface is lined with little bug Zappers. It feels like a cat scratch or tattoo, and it leaves a mark. It makes practicing on each other seem a little more realistic. I would recommend it. Sorry if there is already a thread on this topic.
> Sean


There is a thread on the knife but it was a while ago. 
I agree that it is a useful tool and IMO it would be better if it didn't make any noise at all. That would REALLY heighten one's awareness to watch for it. Still, it's a nifty little idea and the slight pain one gets from it I think would be a better wake up than a line of chalk on the uniform.


----------



## sempai little1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Part of me thinks thats down right mean to do to someone and the other part of me wants a new toy.:uhyeah:
Your friend,
Sempai Little1 :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

They're very expensive, right?


----------



## searcher (Jun 17, 2009)

arnisador said:


> They're very expensive, right?


 

http://www.shocknife.com/

You decide.    I think they are a bit high for my taste.     But if anyone wants to buy me one, please feel free.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 17, 2009)

You guys need to take a class with SouthNarc. He's got those knives and simulation guns. Very good class I can say!

Deaf


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 17, 2009)

I tried a shock knife seminar last Fall. It was painful, but mildly. None of the zaps I got left a mark. It was a very effective way to both heighten awareness of the knife, but also to remove the fear to act. The primary advantage I think of training with a shock knife versus a regular "dummy" knife is that you can get an idea of the equivalent level of pain from minor cuts, and get over the fear of them so that you can learn to move in and save yourself from the major cuts.


----------



## frank raud (Jun 18, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> There is a thread on the knife but it was a while ago.
> I agree that it is a useful tool and IMO it would be better if it didn't make any noise at all. That would REALLY heighten one's awareness to watch for it. Still, it's a nifty little idea and the slight pain one gets from it I think would be a better wake up than a line of chalk on the uniform.


 I actually like the fact it makes noise on proper contact. The sound gives feedback not just to the users, but to their instructors who may be observing. I noticed that after a few cuts/shocks, that with adrenaline running high, the shock wasn't as noticeable, with the sound it is difficult to argue about when you were slashed/stabbed.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been sorely tempted to buy one since they came out but my FMA training hasn't been regular enough to justify it.  Once I sort that out, I think I'll fork over some dough for one and give you a full report.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2009)

Now that I and my training partner have started our own school, we have it on our "Get List" after paying off the mats, a grappling dummy and an equipment locker.

 I love the idea of those things.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Very interesting, never heard of them before this! I'd like to try them out sometime.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd like to try one too, but they're so expensive!


----------

